# Metal Wall Covering



## Bobby_B (Oct 7, 2010)

what about magnetic paint? wouldnt this look better?


----------



## AllanJ (Nov 24, 2007)

Find a variety of stainless steel that holds magnets well. Stainless steel is very modern looking.

Ordinary steel rusts and also looks antiquated. Keeping metal adequately painted to prevent rust, in a locker room setting, is very time consuming.

Magnetic paint, if it contains iron filings, will develop flecks of rust in the locker room.


----------

